
'Star Trek' Lawsuit: The Debate Over Klingon Language Heats Up - juanplusjuan
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/star-trek-lawsuit-debate-klingon-888419
======
ocdtrekkie
I think suggesting Paramount doesn't have a viable copyright over the Klingon
language is absurd. English-to-Klingon translators and such are fun, but no,
it's not a real language really used by anyone.

As someone who has done a lot of fan fiction related content, hosted websites,
etc. regarding Star Trek, I hope Axanar gives up quick, for the sake of
everyone who wasn't trying to turn a profit off the fandom.

Paramount has granted us INCREDIBLE leeway to create things around their IP,
and has give everyone a pretty wide berth on it. I'd go so far as to say I've
never seen a company so generous with letting their IP be extended and used.
But there was always one clear rule: Don't make a business off of it.

Axanar crossed the line, Axanar needs to be crossed off. It's that simple.

~~~
transfire
Haters got to hate.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I'm not "hating". The more Axanar fights this, the worse it will be for every
other fan film project out there. This is a very gray area these films work
in, and if Axanar pushes back on Paramount, the only likely result, is
Paramount deciding to shut EVERYONE down.

The moment Axanar started paying people salary, it was no longer a fan film.
We all need to realize that it's not one anymore.

------
transfire
Paramount can win all the legal battles. It will be to no avail as they shed
fans.

